# Wallet Die Cutters



## nkmaurer (Sep 2, 2008)

It seems like my lab keeps raising the price of there wallets; I am looking into possibly ordering a wallet diecutter. Does anyone have one that they like or a place they would recommend getting it from?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 2, 2008)

How much do you think you would be using it?  I don't know how much they cost, but a regular paper cutter is pretty cheap.  It would only take a minute to cut up a page of wallet prints...but if you have a lot of them to do, I would think that the die cutter would be great to use.


----------



## nkmaurer (Sep 2, 2008)

well, I want them to have rounded corners

Every Senior I have averages around 4 or 5 sets of 24 wallets, so it won't take long to pay for itself. I would save 5.50 for each set of 24. Plus it will help me to get the cheaper prices for the 4x6s cause I need so many to get that cheaper price.


----------

